# Attn to those who drive XL and X



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

For the last 3 days I have only received "X" fares, no XLs. Low and behold I checked under the new preferences tab and saw that some how my account has been changed to X only.

I opened a support ticket and am waiting for them to get back to me. 

Of course my earnings this week are about 1/2 what I would normally expect. I wish I had realized this a few days ago.

Just a heads up, you might want to check your preferences to make sure you are still getting the types of trips you have in the past.


----------



## Jtdub (Jul 3, 2017)

Wish I could unselect Pool


----------



## El Janitor (Feb 22, 2016)

Yep X fares suck.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Bevital said:


> For the last 3 days I have only received "X" fares, no XLs. Low and behold I checked under the new preferences tab and saw that some how my account has been changed to X only.
> 
> I opened a support ticket and am waiting for them to get back to me.
> 
> ...


Thats the downside of multiple accts...

Especially if you do airports...

Very frustrating indeed..

Rakos


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bevital said:


> For the last 3 days I have only received "X" fares, no XLs. Low and behold I checked under the new preferences tab and saw that some how my account has been changed to X only.


How can you tell it's x only?


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

I assume he's talking about this screen under the DF menu


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Under the "find trips toward a destination" section" there is a settings icon (a gear). I haven't heard back from support yet, however, now, when I look at the PAX app, I do see I'm showing as an XL driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Bevital said:


> Under the "find trips toward a destination" section" there is a settings icon (a gear). I haven't heard back from support yet, however, now, when I look at the PAX app, I do see I'm showing as an XL driver.


OK, yeah I had a similar problem but with Lyft. First 2 months never got a Plus ride and I just thought there wasnt demand for it on Lyft.
Then I found out they didnt know a Honda Pilot was an XL vehicle. They made me send them pictures to show them how many seatbelts I had.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> OK, yeah I had a similar problem but with Lyft. First 2 months never got a Plus ride and I just thought there wasnt demand for it on Lyft.
> Then I found out they didnt know a Honda Pilot was an XL vehicle. They made me send them pictures to show them how many seatbelts I had.


lol that is a super common vehicle, how could they not have that in their system as a plus?!


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

My account has been fixed today by CS. Now, I don't need multiple vehicles, I can turn XL or X on or off without having to change my account/going offline. Life is great again. YEE HAW!!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How can you tell it's x only?


Cuz the pings tell you what you get???



ShinyAndChrome said:


> lol that is a super common vehicle, how could they not have that in their system as a plus?!


Had that problem with Expedition on Uber, Lyft got it right immediately but Uber took over a week of complaining to fix it


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Cuz the pings tell you what you get???


Yes but just because you haven't received an XL ping doesn'mean you can't get them. 
What times do you drive?

The times I've driven my SUV during the day I never fort any XL rides. 
Only say night


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

I normally get XL calls every day. (more on the weekends). To go three days without any XL I began to suspect something was wrong. Once I checked the new settings section (where it shows you which calls you are available to take). Mine only showed "X". After contacting customer service, they fixed my account and now it shows I can take X and XL calls. And sure enough, I am getting XL calls again.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bevital said:


> My account has been fixed today by CS. Now, I don't need multiple vehicles, I can turn XL or X on or off without having to change my account/going offline. Life is great again. YEE HAW!!!


Yeah except it doesnt work and defaults back to all in regularly....or in the case of one local lady, to uberears which she never even opted into


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Yeah except it doesnt work and defaults back to all in regularly....or in the case of one local lady, to uberears which she never even opted into


UBEREARS. I hear that's good pay if you've got the lobes for it.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Titanium Uber said:


> UBEREARS. I hear that's good pay if you've got the lobes for it.


what is uberears ?


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

People request UberEars on the app. You go there, they get in, you listen, they leave. UberEars.


----------

